# Help...Is she in labor?



## back2young (Jun 14, 2005)

My baby escaped over 60 days ago. Her nipples are enlarged and she seems to be wanted attention ALL the time. Yes I know that she is pregant, but she has had white cloudy discharge for over a day and a half now, and still no kitties..... should I be concerned?


----------



## crazy4beadz (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Cloudy discharge is very normal before labor. My cat is in labor right now, and had the same questions too. I called up my vet and she said it was normal, as long as it didnt have a foul smell, and wasnt green brown or red. She may have discharge as early as a week before labor.


----------

